

The new lens flare - nym
http://desandro.com/articles/the-new-lens-flare/

======
zmmz
I think the point should be even more general:

"Everybody thinking they are a typographer is the new lens flare."

Large sans-serif fonts, glowing text, embossed text, shadows, low contrast,
neon backgrounds and margins 10 pixels wide at most. This is the new face of
personal websites and blogs.

------
eru
> Expect to pay a boatload in refresh rates, as your browser buckles under the
> weight of rendering that glorious halo.

Chrome seems to cope well--although it doesn't look that nice if you look
close enough.

